# *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV Density Motor Mount Set* »_
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Street Density and Track Density transmission mounts *For ALL MKIV Applications (This Includes VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T, Audi TT 225,VR6 12V,24V and R32)*
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting! 
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications. 
*STREETDENSITY Mounts*
solid rubber mounts with a 50 durometer about 25% stiffer than stock, this means they still ride smooth and quiet but provide a marked improvement in drivetrain dampening over stock mounts. 
Livable street performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders.
*TRACKDENSITY Mounts:*
built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain, or the hardcore drag racer or track driver who is eliminating all slop in the chassis. 
Performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders. 

NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OE MOUNT AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications. 
*These mounts will fit all MK4 5-speed & 6-speed vehicles (again includes Audi TT*), and includes the motor mount, transmission mount, and dogbone. *Priced less than OE mounts, these are a no brainer for the street or track enthusiast. *
*You Can choose all 3 Mounts:*








*Or just the engine and gearbox mount (for those who allready have an aftermarket dog bone mount):*








*Or just the dogbone mount:*



















_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICING :
$82 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS
$94 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS
$300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS (i.e. Engine,transmission & dogbone)
$260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT
$90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*

*COMBO PRICE : 389US SHIPPED GETS YOU:
* (1) Density Line Engine mount
* (1) Density Line Transmission mount
* (1) Density Line dogbone mount
* (2) Density Line strut mounts
* (2) OEM Bearings for the strut mounts*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please make sure you state which Density you want (Street or Track).
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 9:44 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

Wrong forum?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

All IM's replied!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

can you get just the passenger side engine mount? I already upgraded the other two mounts.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_can you get just the passenger side engine mount? I already upgraded the other two mounts.

Yes You can.What Density?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

track density. feel free to PM me with a price on the single mount.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_track density. feel free to PM me with a price on the single mount.

PM sent.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

You guys f'n ROCK! Now that VWMS mounts are unobtainium this is just fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbias (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome when i get some money!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kust0m337* »_My StreetDensities are installed since Monday.
The mounts really changed the way the car handles; its not subtle, I can really feel an improvement in the way the engine's torque is delivered to the wheels. Its hard to explain but when I step on the accelerator the power transfer is simply BETTER. Shifting through gears feels solid too. I've spent (IMO, a lot of) $$$ on improving power alone, but these mounts help in making the most out of it.
There was, however, an as-equally-noticeable increase in NVH. I did some highway driving and at 90-100mph in 6th gear the exhaust was droning quite a bit. Some trim bits have started to rattle, I'll have to isolate them better but it should be a piece of cake. My car is a DD so I guess if I had the Tracks in I could be really annoyed, but with the Streets its all in the margins of reasonable (and that is subjective I know). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 034 and INA for these mounts!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Im debating wether to get these or the vf engineering mounts? im going to be pushing over 250whp by the end of next month and am not sure which kind i should get. anybody know more on these?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_Im debating wether to get these or the vf engineering mounts? im going to be pushing over 250whp by the end of next month and am not sure which kind i should get. anybody know more on these?

Get the street density units. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i have dog bone inserts and they helped a li bit. but i def think its time ti step it up to these once i get the turd blow in. very nice to know someone sells all 3 mounts for a decent price. how hard are they to install? i did a dog bone in like 30 min.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_i have dog bone inserts and they helped a li bit. but i def think its time ti step it up to these once i get the turd blow in. very nice to know someone sells all 3 mounts for a decent price. how hard are they to install? i did a dog bone in like 30 min.

The dog bone I would say is the hardest one to do.The front engine mount and transmission mount are very easy to do.
20 mins tops for the 2 of them. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Very worth it. Great upgrade. I got the "street" tranny and engine mount and everything is well sorted. Issam is great guy to deal with. helped me get the mounts in time for my clutch job.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Very worth it. Great upgrade. I got the "street" tranny and engine mount and everything is well sorted. Issam is great guy to deal with. helped me get the mounts in time for my clutch job.

Glad you like it bro!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

do these come with new mounting bolts as well? IIRC the factory ones are stretch bolts. or i could be wrong and be talking out my yang again...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_do these come with new mounting bolts as well? IIRC the factory ones are stretch bolts. or i could be wrong and be talking out my yang again...

The bolts are extra.Yes I know they are stretch bolts and they should be changed but some people opt out of doing that (I changed mounts a couple years ago and reused the bolts as the dealer did not have any and they worked fine but dont try my luck).


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i wasent sure if they were or not myself. but i re used the bolts on my tranz mount before. and never had a problem with it. matter of fact they are still in there. now that i said something, one will find its way out morrow while im going to work.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

dude weak, these are just rebranded stock dogbones. the street line density mounts that are 25% stiffer, are the SAME durometer as the oem ones at 50 A. what a scam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_dude weak, these are just rebranded stock dogbones. the street line density mounts that are 25% stiffer, are the SAME durometer as the oem ones at 50 A. what a scam

Well "dude" the OEM mounts are not 50A...we allready established that.Try them first before you put your foot in your mouth.
I have so many great reviews from the 1.8T forum it isnt funny.Remember...educate then post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i have educated myself... one by calling vw, and two by calling the manufacturer of the part... they are INFACT 50A and there is a sticky in the MK4 forum diy post going into detail about it. not knocking your product just putting out some knowlage so people that want stiffer mounts step up to your harder line. i mean your mounts are better then oem but they seem to be the same durometer


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_i have educated myself... one by calling vw, and two by calling the manufacturer of the part... they are INFACT 50A and there is a sticky in the MK4 forum diy post going into detail about it. not knocking your product just putting out some knowlage so people that want stiffer mounts step up to your harder line. i mean your mounts are better then oem but they seem to be the same durometer 

if the OEM mounts are indeed 50A (your thinking R32 btw),then the Street Densities would be just as stiff correct?But they are not.
Whatever the case the most popular combination we sell is the Transmission & Engine in Street and the Dogbone in Track.Everyone loves this combination.Like I said check out the 1.8T and read the reviews,no one has reported to me that they felt "no change".Everyone says the exact same thing....a hell of alot stiffer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the concern though.Want some mounts?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

well of course NEW mount would be a "hell of alot stiffer " then OLD mounts........


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_well of course NEW mount would be a "hell of alot stiffer " then OLD mounts........








...This is coming from guys who installed OEM mounts 1 weekend and upgraded them the next.
They work,I dont need to explain this any further.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Yea... Street is noticeably stiffer than stock. I have both engine mounts in there. Great product IMO.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

whatever im just dropin some knowledge that they are the same durometer as stock ones so any notice of a stiffer ride is purely psychological


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_whatever im just dropin some knowledge that they are the same durometer as stock ones so any notice of a stiffer ride is purely psychological









Thats just it,you have no knowledge on the matter because the stock units range in durometer from 40A to 50A depending on the chassis they were used in.These are solid @ 50A and the tracks are even more!
Buy a set and compare.
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

All PM's replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

how much for just the engine mount in either street or track?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (20GtiStotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GtiStotty* »_how much for just the engine mount in either street or track?

135US + shipping


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*








Finally reasonably priced motor mounts. Next pay day IT ON!!!










_Modified by Still_Dubbin at 7:17 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

10,000 miles logged on mine. very nice so far!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Strut mounts now available!

_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to.If I do not respond to your PM within 12 hours then email me! I respond to all emails within 3 hours.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

Please pm me regarding any questions you may have about our products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

got to say the combo price isnt much of a deal.... $5 off for purchasing 400 worth of stuff


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_got to say the combo price isnt much of a deal.... $5 off for purchasing 400 worth of stuff









Retail = 325 + 38 + 38 + 6 + 6 + 19 = 432 USD.
Combo deal saves you : 43 USD


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

can you buy dogbone inserts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_can you buy dogbone inserts?
 We only sell the dogbone mount as a complete unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

pm'd


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

subscribed for the future so i dont lose this deal


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 2.0 AEG *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to.
Thanks for the awesome support over the last couple of years VWVortex.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Might have to buy some of these bad boys from you here in a bit...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Might have to buy some of these bad boys from you here in a bit...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

its the same price for track and street mounts right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_its the same price for track and street mounts right?

yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaWasaMan (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

wish i saw this thread sooner. dog bone mount would be ideal.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's replied to


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

So after 2000 miles on these motor mount I have to say the track density mounts are awesome! Motors fairly planted in the engine bay now.

:beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Starting Friday Decemeber 17th until December 31st we will be offering 10% off our kits so for those of you who are looking forward to Christmas had better gear up for this!:biggrinsanta::snowcool:


PRICING :
*2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS :
REGULAR PRICE = $105US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $94.50 USD SHIPPED*

*ALL 3 MOUNTS (ENGINE , TRANSMISSION & DOGBONE) :
REGULAR PRICE = $300US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $270 USD SHIPPED*

*JUST ENGINE AND TRANSMISSION :
REGULAR PRICE = $260US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $234 USD SHIPPED*


*JUST DOGBONE : 
REGULAR PRICE = $90US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $ 81 USD SHIPPED*


*DENSITY COMBO :
REGULAR PRICE = $389US SHIPPED!
CHRISTMAS SPECIAL = $ 350.10 USD SHIPPED*
With the Density Combo you get :
You get:


(1) Density Line Engine mount
(1) Density Line Transmission mount
(1) Density Line dogbone mount
(2) Density Line strut mounts
(2) OEM Bearings for the strut mounts


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied to. Thanks for the support!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

